

The impact of Hacker News on my web site - szabgab
http://szabgab.com/the-impact-of-hacker-news-on-my-website.html

======
scottshea
It is amazing the bump in traffic you can get from here

~~~
Mz
It depends on the site (and possibly other factors -- title, who submitted it,
etc). I submitted something from my own site once with a desire to get
feedback on a specific question (not with specific intent to get traffic per
se). It was hardly looked at.

